# Hoyt Epik



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

I have tested Dean Alberga's hoyt epik for a couple of days, and here's what I think

Its a gmx, but better.

to make it specific:
it seems a bit stiffer, it had a bit higher resonating frequency.
2017 hoyt high wrist grips (standard) seem more consistent than previous years. they have no slope left or right, and are flat.
I like the second back bushing right under the grip.
the 2017 limb bolts do not have the nylon washer en sit nice and flat, even on my W&W limbs.
setting up the limb alignment will be fairly simple if you follow Jake's video on Youtube.

My only concern is with the reduced limb contact area with the pro dowels, but they have not had any problems in the formula system, the concern is that ILF puts more force on the dowels compared to formula fitting.
but since it has been 3 years since the last Hoyt ILF target riser came to the market (GPX) it should have been sorted by the R&D department at hoyt.









shot great with the hoyt super rest provided, well only obvious since they are used to win golds at the olympics.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4607609&highlight=hoyt+epic

Someone asked this question already and I posted a pretty big blurb about what I thought of the Epik


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, appreciate the replies.
Nick


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

My wife and I are both shooting the Epik, and I am very pleased with it. (Hers just came in this week, but likes it so far)

I have been shooting the Epik since late November, and I swapped from shooting a MK Korea MKX-10. I have not owned a GMX, but here are the things I noticed swapping from the MK:

Good:
1. The Epik causes significantly less limb wear. It has the newer pro-tiller collet bolts, and in this version the tops are one piece so there is no inner translucent layer to separate this time. It also has a built in limb shimming system, so the back of the limbs rest on the adjustable shimmed plugs instead of the riser. So between the pro tiller bolts and the plugs, I personally get vastly reduced wear.
2. The Epik has a bit more adjustability. With the MK I would occasionally get limb fit issues. The limb dovetail angle is adjustable on the Epik, so I got better lock-up with my old Uukhas. 
3. The veri-tune plates are nice, not something vital, but convenient if you are swapping or testing different arrows. I use one plate for my x23s, and another for my NPXs. Swapping out between the two is a 2 minute process; just swap the veri-tune, plunger, and string.
4. Aftermarket grips; I prefer Jager and it was nice to have the full spectrum of options again. (Epik takes the same grips as the rest - GMX, Prodigy, etc…)
5. Has all the standard mounts, including the back under grip and back lower.

Bad:
1. It is more complicated to set up, definitely not something for a newer shooter.
2. The grip, though feeling nice has extra material that protrudes out beyond the metal of the ledge. I do not know why this wasn’t ground a bit more to match the metal.

Mixed:
1. It clocks in around 2.9lbs, which I like but I know some people prefer lighter.
2. It is deflexed but not quite as deflexed as the MK (close), so a bit livelier of a shot.
3. Definitely a stiffer riser, I noticed about a half a spine difference making the swap from the MK. My wife saw a 2 spine difference moving from her old Fantom.
4. The color finish is more of a shiny matte than a gloss, both for the anodized and enamel.

Hopefully this was of some help!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

chase128 said:


> My wife and I are both shooting the Epik, and I am very pleased with it. (Hers just came in this week, but likes it so far)
> 
> I have been shooting the Epik since late November, and I swapped from shooting a MK Korea MKX-10. I have not owned a GMX, but here are the things I noticed swapping from the MK:
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thank you,
N


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

switched to Epik from Nano Max. loving it and will be shooting them for a long time.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

damiaan said:


> ...the 2017 limb bolts do not have the nylon washer en sit nice and flat, even on my W&W limbs...


Ah, great minds...

I posted this a while back: Any of the newer Hoyt limb bolts can be filed as shown to get a smooth bottom surface. I found it to be much more reliable than the nylon washer system.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

More eyecandy with new NS limbs


----------

